# Wann sollte man DIV, wann TABLE einsetzen?



## trench140 (18. August 2008)

Hallo miteinander,

mir stellt sich gerade die Frage, wann man idealerweise DIV einsetzt, um Daten zu strukturieren, und wann man am besten TABLE einsetzt.

Ich arbeite gerade an einer Weboberfläche zur Kundenverwaltung, und habe zu Beginn versucht alles mit DIV zu lösen, was mitunter extrem Zeit gekostet hat, da ich damit (+CSS) noch nicht soviel Erfahrung habe und zum Großteil erst durch Trial&Error herausfinden musste, wie ein DIV auf bestimmte Attribute reagiert (ganz zu schweigen davon, wie andere DIVs reagieren wenn ich beim Parent, Neighbour usw. etwas ändere.

Nun heißt es ja, dass DATEN in Tabellen ausgegeben werden sollen und ein tabellenartiges LAYOUT mit DIV erzeugt werden soll.

Nun habe ich mir mal verschiedene Fälle rausgepickt, bei denen ich gerne wissen würde, was man hier einsetzt, (bzw. in zwei Fällen ist es mir klar):

1. Daten aus einer Datenbank sollen ausgegeben werden -> Tabelle
2. Tabelle um z.B. zwei Zeilen a 13 Spalten für einen Buchstabenindex zu erzeugen -> ?
3. Schön strukturiertes Eingabeformular -> ?
4. Pageaufteilung -> DIV
5. Tabellenkopf für eine weitere, durch DIV eingeschlossene (damit scrollbar) Tabelle (die ausschließlich aus einer DB gelesene Daten enthält) -> ?

Gruß,
Trench


----------



## Maik (18. August 2008)

Hi,

das wären meine Vorschläge für die genannten Punkte:


Tabelle
Tabelle oder Listenelement
Listenelement
DIV
DIV

mfg Maik


----------



## trench140 (18. August 2008)

Hi,

danke für deine Antwort.
Allerdings "verwirrt" mich der Vorschlag, für das Eingabeformular Listen zu verwenden.
Ich meine hier etwa folgende Struktur:

Zwei Spalten, x Zeilen
Linke Spalte: Beschreibung, was in das Input-Element rein soll (Name, Passwort...)
Rechte Spalte: Input-Elemente

Das ganze als Tabelle (o.ä.), damit die Input-Elemente unabhängig vom links daneben stehenden Text nach links immer den gleichen Abstand haben (d.h. genau untereinander stehen), dies ließe sich doch mit einer List gar nicht erreichen, oder?


----------



## Maik (18. August 2008)

Aber sicher lässt sich das mit einer Liste und etwas CSS umsetzen. Würde ich es hier sonst vorschlagen?

Studier hierzu mal den Artikel Prettier Accessible Forms und das darin vorgestellte Beispiel.

mfg Maik


----------



## hela (18. August 2008)

trench140 hat gesagt.:


> ...die ausschließlich aus einer DB gelesene Daten enthält ...


Hallo, kann mir leider folgende Bemerkung nicht verkneifen: Die Datenherkunft ist für deren Semantik uninteressant.
... ob DB nun Datenbank oder Deutsche Bank heisst: In diesem Zusammenhang ist das völlig egal.


----------



## trench140 (18. August 2008)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> Aber sicher lässt sich das mit einer Liste und etwas CSS umsetzen. Würde ich es hier sonst vorschlagen?
> 
> Studier hierzu mal den Artikel Prettier Accessible Forms und das darin vorgestellte Beispiel.
> 
> mfg Maik


Perfekt, vielen Dank, davon habe ich bisher noch nie was gehört (ich bin an sich auch kein Webdesigner o.ä.), sieht definitiv interessant aus



hela hat gesagt.:


> Hallo, kann mir leider folgende Bemerkung nicht verkneifen: Die Datenherkunft ist für deren Semantik uninteressant.
> ... ob DB nun Datenbank oder Deutsche Bank heisst: In diesem Zusammenhang ist das völlig egal.


Könnte auch "Deutsche Bahn" heißen


----------

